# JD L120 PTO, RIO and Seat Safety switch issues



## psampras (Apr 26, 2016)

RIO switch had been acting up recently (engaged, then disengages during reverse mode), and then last week heard a 'pop' sound from the mower deck (while engaged and mowing forward), which disengaged PTO (mower deck). Mower deck belts seem to be OK, but now PTO switch does not work to turn mower deck blades, and seat safety switch no longer works as intended (engine runs when you get off mower, even when prkg brake is off).

I've read other threads and it sounds like it could be a variety of electrical issues, but does this sound like a particular switch failure to anyone? Thx

OK, I have identified the issue - loose wire at connector at PTO Clutch position. Not sure it can be fixed, as it has pulled out of the connector. JD says they do not sell that section of my wiring harness, nor a new connector, so the price for the entire wiring harness is $250. 

Wow, anyone know if I can find a similar connector at an auto parts store for $5, or other ideas on fixing? Thanks


----------

